

StatsMix is shutting down - stephanos2k
http://www.statsmix.com/home/plans

======
stephanos2k
Important: StatsMix is shutting down

Three and half years ago, StatsMix set out to solve problems around tracking
important metrics across different systems. With the support of TechStars and
the local Boulder startup community, we've had an amazing journey building and
running StatsMix.

Unfortunately, due to a variety of circumstances, the business isn't
sustainable and we're unable to continue running the service. Our best course
of action for everyone involved is to shut down.

On March 31 at 5pm MST, we'll be closing StatsMix by shutting down the servers
and deleting the data. Effective immediately, the service is unavailable to
new customers.

If you're a current customer, you'll have two months to make alternative
plans. We realize this will be difficult for many of you, but we'll be
available to help in any reasonable way we can. If you'd like a full backup of
your data, just let us know. Also, we're happy to discuss alternatives in the
market based on your business needs. Again, just reply to this email and we
can setup a time to chat.

Finally, we're extremely grateful to all our customers and everyone who has
supported us. We truly hope to work with you all again at some point in the
future.

Sincerely,

Tom Markiewicz Co-founder and CEO

~~~
huragok
This is really sad since StatsMix was a good alternative to other behavioral
analytics services. Will you be open sourcing your technology?

------
johnmurch
I wonder if they would consider open sourcing their code?

